# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Pattern DAO et session

## lolo104

Bonjour 

Je dois developper une application web en utlisant JSP struts 
et j utlise Pattern DAO pour la partie d'acces aux donnes

je suis debutante en Pattern DAO  ::?: ,  je sais pas comment je pourrai gerer les sessions avec Pattern DAO? 

qlq un peut m aider svp 

Merci bien

----------


## sebastien.moratinos

Grer les sessions dans les DAO : je pense que tu veux parler des transactions, commit, rollback.

L'ide c'est d'avoir 1 transaction (service) pour 1 thread (ta servlet).

Lorsque ta couche IHM (struts, jsp) appelle la couche Service (le code logique de ton application) tu crer un seul point d'entre (1 classe).

Tous les appels passe obligatoirement par l, et c'est dans cette classe que tu gre les transactions (commit, rollback). Et que tu appel le Service voulu.

La couche Accs aux donnes ne s'occupe pas des transactions. Elle remonte juste des exceptions si besoin.

C'est l'ide gnrale.

Si tu utilise les ejb3 par contre, c'est beaucoup plus simple, puisque le serveur d'application fait tout a pour toi. Suffit juste de configurer les cas particuliers.

Voici ce que dit wikipdia du 3-tiers : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_trois_tiers

----------

